# It's not logical..



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

That the AMT/Ertl Vinyl Spock kit would need a replacement head....:tongue:

Quick tease...I did the Kirk, Scott, and McCoy heads a few years back for the old AMT/Ertl vinyl kits, the Spock head is finally close to being ready.


























Charlie


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I was beginning to wonder if this project had been cancelled; glad to see it wasn't. So, when do you want my money?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Never cancelled....just other projects got in the way, had to wait for the sculptors slot to open up, etc....but it close to being finished. I'm hoping to have it ready for sale in the next 2-3 weeks. cost should be about $15-$16


----------



## hellsbell8 (Feb 2, 2009)

the Spock head looks great so far! I bought the other 3 and they were excellent as well. Count me in for this one.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Yep, I'd call that a tease! *Looks good so far. Glad it's been brought up because I need to get a scotty.

Do you still have the Scotty head?

Carl-


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Carl!

Yes, all the heads are still available. You'll save a few bucks if you buy it with Spock.

Charlie


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

We know that the resin heads are great,but do the original Ertl bodies look adequate when the new heads are on it.Would love to see these kits built with these new heads on them.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> We know that the resin heads are great,but do the original Ertl bodies look adequate when the new heads are on it.Would love to see these kits built with these new heads on them.


Here's one example of how Scotty and Bones look with the replacement heads (built and painted by Clubhouse member Dale Stringer; I don't think the Kirk replacement head in the photo was produced by Chasd25).


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Here's one example of how Scotty and Bones look with the replacement heads (built and painted by Clubhouse member Dale Stringer; I don't think the Kirk replacement head in the photo was produced by Chasd25).


That is the kirk head I produced shown there.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> We know that the resin heads are great,but do the original Ertl bodies look adequate when the new heads are on it.Would love to see these kits built with these new heads on them.


That wasn't my concern when doing these. The likeness was the worst part of the kit, so I was looking for a way to improve it. New heads make a huge difference.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

chasd25 said:


> That wasn't my concern when doing these. The likeness was the worst part of the kit, so I was looking for a way to improve it. New heads make a huge difference.


I concur. The original sculpts are a bit soft, but once they're assembled and painted with the replacement heads the difference in the quality of the sculpts really isn't that noticeable, and the likenesses of Chas' replacement heads are superior in every way.

Disclaimer: No, I'm not being paid to write that. My finances don't increase by so much as one red cent regardless of whether or not Chas sells more replacement heads. If you're satisfied with the original kit heads, more power to you; I prefer Chas' replacement heads.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

You're such a tease. (Better than a taze I guess ;-) )

The others you did were a nice compliment to the AMT kits and the peek of Spock looks equally good.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fascinating.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Four heads would be better than one.Any special price offer for someone who would buy the four replacement heads at the same time.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

I've got all three of the other heads and didn't think that Spock needed replacing, as the original was a pretty good likeness. But after seeing this, I stand corrected! Sign me up!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I've got all three of the other heads and didn't think that Spock needed replacing, as the original was a pretty good likeness. But after seeing this, I stand corrected! Sign me up!


That's why I held off on Spock till last, it was the best likeness out of the box of the 4 kits. 

Glad you like it!

Charlie


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Four heads would be better than one.Any special price offer for someone who would buy the four replacement heads at the same time.


There will be a package deal.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Chuck said:


> I've got all three of the other heads and didn't think that Spock needed replacing, as the original was a pretty good likeness. But after seeing this, I stand corrected! Sign me up!


The original head to me looked more like Mark Lenard, instead of Leonard Nimoy. I bought these kits when they were first released. Kirk, Bones, and Scotty were released way before Spock. From what I can remember, the heads were sculpted by Thomas Kuntz, a very good artist. AMT played it cheap, and someone else did the bodies, you can see the incongruities. Kuntz, did the Jean Luc Picard, for Geometric, with input from Patrick Stewart, that is why he wearing the season 5 jacket, and no weapon. I don’t believe Thomas did the Spock kit but it does have what the other three don’t, the body is better proportioned. The new Spock head fits perfect, from what I can see from the photos. I have the Mc Coy head, and am very happy with it. I will get Kirk, when Spock is ready.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

apls said:


> The original head to me looked more like Mark Lenard, instead of Leonard Nimoy. I bought these kits when they were first released. Kirk, Bones, and Scotty were released way before Spock. From what I can remember, the heads were sculpted by Thomas Kuntz, a very good artist. AMT played it cheap, and someone else did the bodies, you can see the incongruities.



Actually, Kuntz did the whole figure. I have a pic of Kirk in progress somewhere while he was sculpting it. The original sculpt was fantastic. Where AMT botched it was in the production of the kit. The factory tweaked the sculpt to make it easier to produce, and was inexperienced in producing vinyl figure kits. All kinds of shrink, proportion issues.

Geometric (at the time), gave AMT a bid to do the production stateside of the vinyl parts, but AMT with the lowest bidder...overseas. 

Kirk/McCoy and Scott all suffered various issues, but they did improve slightly with each release. McCoy slightly better than Kirk, Scotty slightly better than McCoy. The 2nd batch of vinyl kits was Spock, Quark, and Odo. These were much improved (as the factory had figured things out by now). Although still simplistic sculpts (especially compared to what Geometric, and Horizon were putting out at the same time), they fit pretty well, and the likenesses weren't too bad.

The very last kit AMT put out, the vinyl Rancor from Star Wars was a really well done piece. It's a shame they canned the vinyl kit line after that, as the next piece was to be a Luke on Taun Taun kit (pics of the sculpt are out there)


Charlie


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent work again, Charlie - I'll be in for one when you get them in.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Mold is done....hopefully will have castings ready next week.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Now Available! Please allow 1-2 weeks for delivery. The other heads are still available (although Scotty is limited due to mold wear). All prices include shipping in the USA. PM if interested. If I don't get back to you right away, just give me a few days, I only get here a few times a week.

Thanks all for your interest!

$15 for 1
$27 for 2
$37 for 3
$45 for all 4


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm _definitely_ in! PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## hellsbell8 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would like to purchasae a spock replacement head as I already have the other 3. will you ship to Canada?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Will put my order in first week of July, I forgot since I ordered Bones last year, you do Pay Pal?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

chas,

I don't have much interest in this particular set of figures. That said, I've seen photos of your other heads and they look outstanding; this Spock is a magnificent likeness as well. Anybody who is building these models should certainly invest in your (reasonably priced, IMHO) replacements!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Shipping costs to Canada for 4 heads.Paypal accepted.Will you sell the 4 heads ensemble on E-Bay.


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

chasd25 said:


> Actually, Kuntz did the whole figure. I have a pic of Kirk in progress somewhere while he was sculpting it. The original sculpt was fantastic. Where AMT botched it was in the production of the kit. The factory tweaked the sculpt to make it easier to produce, and was inexperienced in producing vinyl figure kits. All kinds of shrink, proportion issues.
> 
> Geometric (at the time), gave AMT a bid to do the production stateside of the vinyl parts, but AMT with the lowest bidder...overseas.
> 
> ...


Oh man, imagine if Geometric had been able to do those kits!! Their TNG kits are top of the line.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Shipping costs to Canada for 4 heads.Paypal accepted.Will you sell the 4 heads ensemble on E-Bay.


PM sent!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if these are still for sale? I have tried to contact Charlie for over a week, and haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> Does anyone know if these are still for sale? I have tried to contact Charlie for over a week, and haven't heard from him yet.


I think they are. He doesn't log in here regularly--according to his profile he hasn't been here since June 30th--so you'll either have to be patient or try to contact him through The Clubhouse, which he frequents more often.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks. I already ordered them, but haven't heard from yet.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It has been a day to the month, since I placed an order, and haven't received Kirk and Spock replacement heads. Has this guy fallen off the face of the planet? Has anyone else had any trouble getting their order? If there is some misunderstanding, I want to know before I ask for a refund.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chas is a busy guy, but he has a solid reputation in the garage kit community. You might try to contact him just in case he shipped them and they got lost somewhere along the way. He's more active on The Clubhouse forum than here, but he hasn't even logged in there since last Thursday.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

How do you contact him to purchase some heads?

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> How do you contact him to purchase some heads?
> 
> Carl-


Unless someone here has a more direct method, you'll have to send him a private message either here or on The Clubhouse forum and wait until he replies.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Unless someone here has a more direct method, you'll have to send him a private message either here or on The Clubhouse forum and wait until he replies.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. If I can remember my user name! :freak:

Carl-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't get it. I had no trouble getting my Dr. Mc Coy, replacement heads, maybe something happend to him, I will give him the benefit of the doubt and wait a little longer.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Unless someone here has a more direct method, you'll have to send him a private message either here or on The Clubhouse forum and wait until he replies.


Know anyother way to contact him? It's been so long sense I've been on Clubhouse I can't remember my user name!

Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Know any other way to contact him?


No Sir, I'm afraid I don't. I've always communicated with him through the Private Messaging systems here and on The Clubhouse.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> No Sir, I'm afraid I don't. I've always communicated with him through the Private Messaging systems here and on The Clubhouse.


Zombie, another member told me he was on eBay and found him there.

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I just sent him a message via his e bay account, I guess he is not on Hobby Talk since he can get twice as much thru auction, makes sense. But I ordered mine before this, at the price he offered here.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

My order is on the way, thanks Charlie.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry guys!

I'm still here! I just don't get over here as much as I'd like. I'll try and check in more often!

Charlie


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine came in the mail today, off the CHAIN!!!!!! Just a few pinholes to repair on Spock, minor stuff, very happy!!!!!


----------

